# used kayaks



## stlcrtn (Oct 11, 2005)

anyone know if there is a rental place, in va or on the outer banks, that sells the used yaks at the end of the season. been thinking of getting one to use in the inlets and for paddeling baits out.


----------



## grif105 (May 23, 2006)

I bought 2 used Ocean Kayaks last year on Sept 24th for only $200 a piece in Kill Devil Hills last year from a rental place about a mile south of the Memorial (on the ocean road) at their end of the year yard sell. They were both in great shape. I would call around down there and find out when the sales are, should be soon. And I would get there before they open, they get a big crowd.


----------



## philr (Sep 4, 2004)

*Used Kayaks*

Are you looking for anything in particular. I have an OK Drifter for sale $300. Includes seat, paddle and a cooler that fits the tankwell.

Phil R


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

philr said:


> Are you looking for anything in particular. I have an OK Drifter for sale $300. Includes seat, paddle and a cooler that fits the tankwell.
> 
> Phil R


Hey Phil, are you in the Hampton Roads area? I have a friend that is looking for one. He has been paddling around in my wife's drifter and loves it.


----------



## philr (Sep 4, 2004)

*Drifter*

Yep, Newport News.

Phil R


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

I was at blue ridge outfitters on saturday and they were having there end of season sale. They were selling off all there demos and rentals. Man place was packed. Not sure what they still have left but they had a bunch sitting in the yard out back. I saw some Tarpons and prowlers and other SOT fishing kayaks. Try giving them a call.


Ken


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

The place in Corolla is advertizing a huge sale of their used yaks. In the same shopping center as TW's and Food Lion.


----------



## stlcrtn (Oct 11, 2005)

1BadF350 do you know the name of that place


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

No but you can't miss it.


----------



## Pond Fisher (Jul 17, 2005)

Man y'all are lucky you guys get end of the year sales, we don't get any of that down here since the season is year around


----------

